# Ist Cloud-Gaming die Zukunft?



## facopse (15. Juni 2012)

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich ein wenig mit dem Thema Cloud-Gaming befasst und bin gespannt, was ihr für ein Meinungen habt.

Ich sehe im Cloud-Gaming folgende Vor- und Nachteile:

Vorteile:
+ Keine Beschaffungskosten teurer Hardware
+ Kein Aufwand (Installation, Abstürze etc.)
+ Spiele laufen immer in höchster grafischer Qualität
+ Updates und Patches on the fly
+ Cheating völlig unmöglich
+ Kein Schwarzkopieren möglich
+ Spielen immer und überall mit nahezu jeder halbwegs leistungsfähigen Hardware möglich (gute Internetanbindung vorausgesetzt)

Nachteile:
- Geringere Bildqualität, da komprimiert
- Input Lags aufgrund der Latenz
- Modding unmöglich
- Onlinezwang
- Hohe Belastung der Bandbreite
- Viele Spieler sind vom Dienst ausgeschlossen, da die nötige Bandbreite vielerorts nicht zur Verfügung steht.
- Trotz unveränderter Preise zum Retail Markt ist der Kunde lediglich Mieter und besitzt das Spiel nur zeitlich begrenzt. Selbst zum Vollpreis.
- Völlige Abhängigkeit von der Zuverlässigkeit der Internetleitung
- Völlige Abhängigkeit von der Netzauslastung der Mitbewohner. Da knallt's schnell, wenn dem einen das Spiel abschmiert, nur weil der andere einen schnellen Download tätigt.
- Völlige Abhängigkeit von der Verfügbarkeit der Server
- Völlige Abhängigkeit von der Existenz der Firma
- Keine günstigen Gebrauchtkäufe
- Kein Wiederverkauf
- Der Kunde ist mal wieder gläsern und die Cloud-Gaming Anbieter können Nutzerprofile erstellen
- Alte Spiele werden nicht mehr wieder gespielt werden können, da stets nur die neuesten Spiele angeboten werden
- Der Kunde muss sich den Preisen fügen, die ihm diktiert werden

In meinen Augen wird Cloud-Gaming den Spielemarkt in seiner heutigen Form niemals ersetzen, sondern höchstens ergänzen.
Vor allem Gelegenheitsspieler werden sich von diesem Konzept angesprochen fühlen, die sich keine teure Hardware kaufen oder mit Installationsprozessen und sonstigen Problemen herumschlagen wollen.
Wer aber gerne sammelt, alte Spiele spielt, Eigentümer seiner gekauften Spiele sein möchte, nicht den geringsten Input Lag oder Artefakte im Bild toleriert, die Macht über sein Spiel haben will (Stichwort: Modding), auf seine Privatsphäre achtet oder einfach nur sein Spiel weiterverkaufen können möchte, wird vom Cloud-Gaming die Finger lassen.

Desweiteren denke ich, dass Cloud-Gaming die höchste Form der Macht der Spieleindustrie gegenüber dem Kunden darstellt. 
Wer Videospiele spielen möchte, ist gezwungen, die vom Anbieter / Publisher geforderten Preise zu bezahlen und gilt nur noch als Mieter. Schließlich ist der Gebrauchtmarkt tot und die Schwarzkopiererei nicht möglich.
Verstöße gegen irgendwelche EULA oder AGB können per Knopfdruck mit Sperren bestraft werden. Unter Umständen sogar willkürlich.
Der Anbieter / Publisher wertet jegliche Aktivitäten der Kunden aus. Möglicherweise auch Daten, die über das Cloud-Gaming hinaus gehen. (Client / Trojaner auf dem Rechner)

Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Nachteile so schwerwiegend, dass Cloud-Gaming entweder ein kurzlebiger Trend oder ein ergänzendes Geschäftsmodell sein wird.
Gaming, so wie wir es heute kennen, wird es aber in der aktuellen Form niemals ersetzen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Juni 2012)

Jop, die Cloud von Anbietern ansich ist schon großer Mist, da die Privatsphäre gleich 0 ist. Ein weiterer Schritt zum Gläsernen Bürger. Werde sowas (wenn möglich) niemals nutzen.
Für mich sind da auch zu viele Negative-Aspekte.


----------



## Research (15. Juni 2012)

Nein. Siehe Spiele mit Onlinezwang (Permanent) und Neuerscheinungen. Alle scheitern an mangelnden Ressourcen. Wieder und wieder und wieder....

Und Deutschland mit Breitbandinternet? Ein Märchen...


----------



## facopse (15. Juni 2012)

Nun wollte ich mir ein besseres Bild vom Cloud-Gaming machen und wollte ein Spiel vom Anbieter Gaikai streamen. Ergebnis:

"Ihre Verbindung wurde scheinbar langsamer. Bitte beenden Sie andere auf  das Internet zugreifende Anwendungen oder Dienste, und versuchen Sie es  dann erneut."
oder
"Aufgrund unserer Popularität möchten im Moment zu viele Benutzer den Gaikai-Spieledienst verwenden, sodass unsere Server zur Zeit überlastet sind. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut."

Bezüglich Punkt 1: Ich sitze an einer 32000 kbit/s Leitung, die aktuell nicht im geringsten ausgelastet ist. Lächerlich.
Bezüglich Punkt 2: Das fängt ja schon mal gut mit den Nachteilen des Cloud-Gamings an. Mein Rechner ist aktuell jedenfalls nicht "überlastet" und bereit, jedes beliebige Spiel verzögerungsfrei zu starten. 

Update:
Nun konnte ich ein paar Minuten die Alan Wake Demo spielen.
- Ein Input Lag ist deutlich spürbar, es ist allerdings dennoch angemessen spielbar.
- Die Auflösung lässt sich nicht anpassen
- Die Bildkomprimierung ist sehr deutlich zu erkennen

Anschließend versuchte ich, die Tera Demo zu spielen. Folgendes kam dabei raus:

"Es ist ein unerwartetes technisches Problem aufgetreten. Momentan kann  der Gaikai-Spieledienst nicht gestartet werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es  erneut."


Update 2:
Tera lief nun, mit dem selben Ergebnis wie bei Alan Wake. Input Lag, niedrige, unveränderbare Auflösung und patziges Bild aufgrund der starken Komprimierung.

Mein Fazit: Als Alternativlösung für Gelegenheitsspieler ohne starker Hardware ist es geeignet, aber mit "richtigem" Gaming hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun. Leute wie ich werden mit so einem Service niemals glücklich, und von ihnen gibt es sicher nicht wenige.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Juni 2012)

Kurz NEIN hätten die Publisher wohl gern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2012)

Never ever, alles mit Online ist Fehlerträchtig und für irgendeinen sinnlosen Datenstrom ohne auch nur etwas selbst zu haben würde ich niemals mehr wie ein paar Taler zahlen. Ich vermeide jetzt schon viele Games mit Onlinezwängen


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Nein, die Cloud kann gerne wieder dahin wo sie hergekommen ist


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2012)

Auf keinen Fall.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juni 2012)

> + Keine Beschaffungskosten teurer Hardware
> + Spiele laufen immer in höchster grafischer Qualität



- Dafür musst du Cloud-Gaming bezahlen. Wahrscheinlich monatliche Gebühren oder so. 
- Die Spiele laufen in der vom Betreiber ausgewählten Qualität und ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Cloud-Gaming-Anbieter auf unzähligen Systemen immer die neueste Hardware verbaut.


----------



## G5. (24. Juni 2012)

Wenn es gut läuft kann ich mir das schon vorstellen. Nach jetzigem Stand eher nicht.


----------



## k4mpfhund (3. Juli 2012)

Ich bin da auch eher skeptisch. Was machen wir wenn's mal wieder Server Abstürze gibt oder die Server gewartet werden müssen?


----------



## XT1024 (3. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja wohl kein Unterschied zu heute 
Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Einzelspieler/Offlinekram


----------



## Festplatte (21. September 2012)

Bitte, dass sich das niemals durchsetzt!  Dann würden wir PC-Bastler ja unsere Lebensgrundlage verlieren!


----------



## Diablokiller999 (29. September 2012)

Natürlich ist Cloud-Gaming die Zukunft.
Weil es den meisten Usern scheiß egal ist, ob sie ein Spiel besitzen oder nur eine Lizenz erwerben, um das Produkt nutzen zu können. Es ist ihnen egal das der Publisher ihnen jederzeit den Hahn abdrehen kann wenn er es möchte oder die Server offline nimmt wenn es ihm gefällt. Sobald ein Game nicht mehr rentabel ist, fliegt es von den Servern um Ressourcen für neue Games zu schaffen. In 5 Jahren nochmal sein Lieblingsgame rausholen? Kann man dann vergessen.

Es ist dem User sowas von kack egal, das er den längeren Hebel nun an die Konzerne abgibt, weil er kurzsichtig denkt und die Vorzüge nicht den Nachteilen abwiegt. Klar, ich brauche keine Hardware mehr und kann ein Game quasi auf jeder Plattform nutzen, die ins Netz gehen kann. Meinetwegen sogar an den neuen Kühlschränken oder Toiletten mit Internetzugang. Kein Aufrüsten mehr, keine Konsolenexklusivität blabla

Aber Nutzerrechte hat er keine mehr und da liegt für mich der Hase im Pfeffer!
Zusammen mit den physisch gegeben Nachteilen der Latenz und natürlich den Kosten, für mich einfach untragbar und ich werde mich so lange wie möglich dagegen sträuben bzw. den ganzen Mist nicht mitmachen und mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Aber ja, es ist die Zukunft. All die Apple-User und CoD-Gamer fragen bei diesem Thema genauso wenig nach wie bei der Wahl des Betriebssystems oder der jährlichen Abzocke mit Mini-Updates und einem Premium-System, das seinen Namen nicht verdient!


----------

